# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Repre direct ou indirect

## Matthieu Brucher

Salut,

Je me rappelle l'avoir lu quelque part, mais je ne me souviens plus o, donc peut-tre que quelqu'un s'en rappelle.
En 3D, est-ce qu'on utilise un repre direct ou un repre indirect, de manire gnrale ?

----------


## raptor70

> Salut,
> 
> Je me rappelle l'avoir lu quelque part, mais je ne me souviens plus o, donc peut-tre que quelqu'un s'en rappelle.
> En 3D, est-ce qu'on utilise un repre direct ou un repre indirect, de manire gnrale ?


Gnralement, on utilise un repre "main droite" (je ne sais plus si c'est direct ou indirecte  ::aie:: ) .. c'est a dire :
X : axe horizontale, positif vers la droite
Y : axe vertical, positif vers le haut
Z : axe de profondeur, positif derrire nous .

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est bien ce que je me disais (main droite = direct, il me semble aussi). Merci !

En fait, c'est pour bien tre sr que mon raytracer fonctionne bien avec la bonne norme (pour le moment, j'ai y qui descend et z qui "rentre" dans l'cran, faut que j'inverse les 2  :;): )

Ah oui, a pourrait tre bien de mettre a dans la FAQ 3D ?

----------


## IrmatDen

Salut,

Il n'y a pas de standard, mais il y a 2 standard (dsol du calembour miteu, je suis dj loin  ::D: ):
* OpenGL: main droite comme l'a dcrit raptor70
* Direct3D: main gauche, +Z est devant nous
Sur d'autres soft comme Max, c'est le repre main gauche qui est utilis.

Par contre aucune ide pour direct/indirect, c'est la premire fois que je vois ce terme  ::oops::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Zut, c'est embtant, a... Tu es sr que 3DS utilise le repre indirect/main gauche ? En mca, on nous disais toujours de prendre le direct car c'est le rsultat du produit vectoriel  ::|:

----------


## IrmatDen

Bon, aprs vrif, j'ai la mmoire corrompue  ::aie:: 
* 3DSMax : +Z est la hauteur, la profondeur (devant nous) est indique par +Y
* Maya: comme OpenGL, ie +Z est vers l'observateur
* Blender: idem  Maya/OpenGL
* Softimage|XSI: idem  Maya/OpenGL
* Renderman: +Z s'loigne de l'observateur (DirectX, main gauche)

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

On a tous la mmoire corrompue quand on n'a pas les applications devant les yeux  ::aie:: 
Merci pour les complments  ::D:  (qui rejoignent ceux que tu m'avais fait par MP il y a qqs temps, c'est une des raisons de cette question, en fait  :;): )

----------


## smashy

> En mca, on nous disais toujours de prendre le direct car c'est le rsultat du produit vectoriel



De memoire (corrompue elle aussi ?), quand tu fais un produit vectoriel, les deux vecteurs operandes forment un plan. Le resultat de l operation est un  vecteur dont la direction est perpendiculaire au plan....

  ... et pour le sens , ca depend justement du repere (direct / indirecte) qui  sera choisi.... donc a mon avis c'est pas la bonne raison de choisir directe en meca

----------


## raptor70

Oui, effectivement, comme te l'as dit Irmatden, il n'y absolument aucun standard, celui que je t'ai donn est le plus utilis ...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> ... et pour le sens , ca depend justement du repere (direct / indirecte) qui  sera choisi.... donc a mon avis c'est pas la bonne raison de choisir directe en meca


Si tu fais x * y = z, le repre (x, y, z) est direct.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Autre question. Dans une scne OpenGL, on place donc les objets avec un z ngatif si on veut les voir au dpart (Srieux, va falloir que je me remettre  OpenGL, il fut un temps o j'arrivais  rpondr e une telle question de dbutant  ::(: ) ?

----------


## raptor70

> Autre question. Dans une scne OpenGL, on place donc les objets avec un z ngatif si on veut les voir au dpart (Srieux, va falloir que je me remettre  OpenGL, il fut un temps o j'arrivais  rpondr e une telle question de dbutant ) ?


Oui et non ... tout dpend de la facon dont tu place ta camra.. (gluLookAt() )

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Question bte de ma part...

----------


## raptor70

> Question bte de ma part...


Mais non  ::aie::  .. mais pour rpondre plus prcisement, je crois que la position initiale de la camra est (0;0;0) ... et qu'elle regarde vers les Z ngatif..  vrifier..

----------


## IrmatDen

C'est a  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

OK, merci pour le renseignement. Je vais donc partir du mme principe,  savoir regarder vers les z ngatifs afin de minimiser les sources de conflits si les gens veulent tester ma bibliothque par la suite.

----------

